# What have you recently offered to do for others?



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Volunteering whilst looking for a job


----------



## David Morgan (Nov 25, 2015)

Just made a donation to a boy who needs to bury his mother but doesn't have the funds. I don't consider this something worth sharing but I do consider my responsibility to help the people in need. Hell of a way to start a day


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Help my parents clean the walls in their basement


----------



## RiversBetweenUs (Nov 22, 2015)

I try to help people whenever I can, even if they're small gestures. I work with people, while some people in such a job wouldn't, I go out of my way.

If someone needs to vent or express some hardship, I'm all ears. Little things like this can make someone's bad day a better one.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

uh the dishes


----------



## dzoko (Nov 28, 2015)

Clean the full house


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Help out with Christmas decorations.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I offered to go to the store for someone, make someone a meal.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

helping other people is stupid and overrated, unless you get paid

...damn empaths...


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> helping other people is stupid and overrated, unless you get paid
> 
> ...damn empaths...


Do unto others...


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

shorefog said:


> Do unto others...


Well, what have people recently done for me? Why should I help if nobody wants to help me?
I'll do it if I get paid or get something in return though...but being genuinely concerned...nah


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> Well, what have people recently done for me? Why should I help if nobody wants to help me?
> 
> I'll do it if I get paid or get something in return though...but being genuinely concerned...nah


Someone has to make the first move. If nobody acts positively, we're stuck. Make the first move.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

shorefog said:


> Someone has to make the first move. If nobody acts positively, we're stuck. Make the first move.


There are plenty of compassionate and empathetic people in this world. I don't have to join them. So they're already making the first move all the time.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

gave my used ticket to someone at the metro. i didn't need it anymore and it was still valid for a good half an hour. i've received a free ticket this way many times in the past as well.


----------



## Sdistant (Mar 25, 2015)

Volunteer in a charity shop


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

Gave a girl at work who's 20 and on her own, a dollar (yes a whole dollar bill) when I only had 3 in my wallet for the day. I know what it's like to not eat, and well it sucks. She deserved it more than me anyway. 

The least I could do.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

I offered to find a certain song for a friend. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## friendlymachine (Mar 29, 2017)

I cooked for my mom and me. Not only did she like it, but I also got to practice my cooking skills!


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

Yup I go to work 5 days a week and bust my *** so some ceo can live a wealthy life.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I let my sister stay at my place when she needs to and store her stuff here for free because she's dating a dirtbag. I let my brother move in with me, even though I find it extremely difficult to live with him. I let my last gf live with me rent-free for 10 years so she could pay for school and pay off her debts.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

slyfox said:


> Help my parents clean the walls in their basement


My dad and I are still putting this off... Have mentioned it to him quite a few times but he has never been motivated to ask me to do it on a certain day and I definitely haven't felt motivated to push for it getting done. Maybe since he helps me out I should try to push for a day working on it soon.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Today, I offered to cook for my Dad some shaved ribeye with onions and buttered mushrooms. Normally I would put this on a sandwich with cheese(minus the mushrooms) but he wants to try it like sirloin tips I guess.

Usually also help my dad make food deliveries to seniors every 3 months or so for charity. The larger 3 month amount is too much for him(They also deliver a smaller amount monthly). Since I have a bad back and have told him numerous times I can't really handle helping him, wish he would ask them to reduce his number of houses to an amount he can handle on his own. They give him more boxes/houses because he has a van, but I'm sure considering he is in his 70s they'd be understanding if he wanted to do less. So even though I know it will cause me a lot of pain, I end up feeling guilty about him doing it alone(even though it is his choice...) and end up helping


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Clean, cook, babysit.


----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)

My partner in class was gushing over the sweater I was wearing so I got her one too.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Taaylah said:


> My partner in class was gushing over the sweater I was wearing so I got her one too.


Aww that was nice of you . I assume you knew a little about her? Her size? Friend maybe?


----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)

Kevin001 said:


> Aww that was nice of you . I assume you knew a little about her? Her size? Friend maybe?


Not really. She's more of what I call a 'class friend'. The people at my table are super nice and I'm relatively comfortable with them (I kind of have to be or else I'd probably fail. I work with them everyday), but the extent of what we talk about is that class. But yeah they've all been super generous and kind. One person brought our table homemade cookies, another went out and bought all of us the same pen he had after we complemented his (it was a really cool pen lol).

So when the girl that sits across from me loved my sweater I offered to get her one. It's hard to explain, but not everyone has access to where they sell it, so she wouldn't have been able to get one herself. That's why I offered to get it for her, and she said I could bring the receipt and she'd pay me back. That's how I knew what size to get


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Get them lunch.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I paid for some lady's groceries today she lost her money so I just couldn't leave her hanging. I'm so poor though lol. But helping others is what its about.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

^ good deed

I leave in about 10 minutes to volunteer, which means I miss about half the hockey game tonight.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Helped a guy boost his car today.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Cook and drive.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Pay for a lady's groceries.


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

Cook.


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

Clean.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

~ I gave up my mat I stand on at work to my coworker because she didn't have one. 
~ Donated money for a guy's daughter who died and needs funeral money.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

~Stayed later at work to help a guest. 
~ Helped clean up a mess.....waitress spilled drinks everywhere helped her clean it up.


----------



## Typhoid Mary (Apr 28, 2017)

I always let people cut in line if they have less items than me.
Last week I paid for a man's groceries because I didn't have enough to cover it.
I never carry cash, so if I have a fiver in my wallet, I give it to homeless.

The above is a weekly thing. I've never told anyone I do these things until now.

Oh, and I have a card in my wallet that I scan every time I buy something. Each time it donates $2 to the food bank.

Aaaand now I feel guilty for saying so. Like I'm bragging and now it's about me and not the people I help. There's a reason I never tell anyone these things.


----------



## LilMeRich (Jun 2, 2017)

I helped my dad build some furniture so he & his family can move back into their old house which is being rebuilt. Made me feel better as he rarely contacts me usually. 

Offered to make a large detour to pop in & see my g-parents on my way back from a long weekend as we don't see much of each other.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Helped my mom move some equipment.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Typhoid Mary said:


> I always let people cut in line if they have less items than me.
> Last week I paid for a man's groceries because I didn't have enough to cover it.
> I never carry cash, so if I have a fiver in my wallet, I give it to homeless.
> 
> ...


Aww so nice of you! Thank you. :squeeze


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Helped my mom's bf load some stuff in his truck.


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

Carry bags.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

Gave away my recliner. I could have sold it, but that would have meant talking to people. *barf*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Paid for a lady's groceries.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Pay their bill.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Customers order was $25.86 but he only had $23 so I said don't worry about I got the rest. He was shocked and said thank you.....not much but I like helping so.


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Offered to help my mom get set up for an event happening on Friday. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> Customers order was $25.86 but he only had $23 so I said don't worry about I got the rest. He was shocked and said thank you.....not much but I like helping so.


I like when this happens. 
At my old grocery store, the cashiers knew me and my sisters(since we lived 2 mins away on foot; we'd be there all the time). It wasn't uncommon that they'd let us purchase something when we were a couple bucks short.

Another example was with our neighborhood's Domino's. They were about 10 mins away. I'd order from them so many times (because I love pizza) that they gave me free coupons for side dishes.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sabk said:


> I like when this happens.
> At my old grocery store, the cashiers knew me and my sisters(since we lived 2 mins away on foot; we'd be there all the time). It wasn't uncommon that they'd let us purchase something when we were a couple bucks short.
> 
> Another example was with our neighborhood's Domino's. They were about 10 mins away. I'd order from them so many times (because I love pizza) that they gave me free coupons for side dishes.
> ...


----------



## LilMeRich (Jun 2, 2017)

Offered neighbour to help with any DIY that he needs in return for helping me when flat above had a water leak into my flat. 

Cutting hedges/mowing lawns for my stepdad who just had a heart scare/operation.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Donate money


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Paid for lunch


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Bought my mom lunch.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Donated money to Harvey victims.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*painted all walls of a friend's new home*

all surfaces. parts removed; curtains, curtain rails, all doorknobs, skirting boards, to paint
then replace

before all furnishing, carpets... then looking gleaming since

did painting and many other homes moved into with parents when I was 10. they were 60

Houses so easy to build, from bare dirt? over touted. my brother got that done for him

limitless TV episodes of ruff messed up old shabby places with makeovers

some things can be about cleaning up... typical for me would be data... automation improvements


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> Donated money to Harvey victims.


Me too.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

8888 said:


> Me too.


Aww...I donated to a non profit christian organization that sends me updates on their progress .


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> Aww...I donated to a non profit christian organization that sends me updates on their progress .


Cool, I just gave to Red Cross.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

8888 said:


> Cool, I just gave to Red Cross.


Still good....thank you makes a difference. God Bless you!


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> Still good....thank you makes a difference. God Bless you!


You too.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I offered to help my friend financially but she declined. I know she needs the money though ugh.


----------



## Sky Blue (Sep 17, 2017)

I forgot about this until today, but yesterday I walked out for a cup of coffee and it started to rain on the way home. I met someone outside of a business who'd gotten locked out of his car and needed to make a phone call. We were in full sight of drivers along the road and he didn't look like trouble, so I let him borrow mine. Hopefully he got home okay.


----------



## barbj (Oct 19, 2017)

Drove a friend to her chemotherapy treatment.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Pitched in $20 for my manager's gift because he's leaving.


----------



## stellabelly (Sep 6, 2017)

Free education to those who need.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Helped my mom pull plants in our front yard .


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Donated some money to a local rescue mission here to help families get shelter and food for Thanksgiving.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I don't offer, I just do. Mostly charity or generosity of some sort.


----------



## cherryisaac (Nov 15, 2017)

Give them my time and energy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Donate more money


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

I helped my friend to get in touch again with a girl he likes. And they are talking again! So, I hope it'll become more sooner or later. 

Other than that, not much really. :|


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Provide for the needy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Buying Christmas gifts for others


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Made a donation to Habitat for Humanity.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

8888 said:


> Made a donation to Habitat for Humanity.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Gave money to a family who lost everything in a fire.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Brought my mom some flowers today after surgery.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Offered to call a taxi for a woman with her teen girl, funny fact, they got a ride before me lol.



Kevin001 said:


> Brought my mom some flowers today after surgery.


That was nice! Hope she's better and that you gave her the ones she likes :b.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sus y said:


> That was nice! Hope she's better and that you gave her the ones she likes :b.


Yes to both lol


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I went with my mentor to get her car washed and kept her company.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Help my mom throughout the day despite my mental issues.


----------



## Wenz (Oct 12, 2017)

buy my sis some stuff.
n cook for my little siblings. had some amazing pasta together. <3
but really this thread has made me realize i gotta do more n do better, so thank u.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Just been helping my mom daily since her surgery .


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Let my sister borrow $170 for school.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Helped my mom with laundry and her knee. Also gave my uncle some soap.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Helped my mom with her exercises


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Emptied the dishwasher.


----------



## staypresent17 (Mar 7, 2018)

Went grocery shopping for my roommate


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Helped my mom with the groceries


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Donated money for a 7yr old dealing with cancer.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Untied this lady's shoes last night.....she was handicapped so couldn't do it herself.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Helping my mom change air filters.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

babysit 5 small children to give their mom a free night.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Coworker told me he is really struggling.....has no money till next pay check. I gave him some money to help .


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Buy a homeless person some lunch.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

took my brother to dentist


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Gave my uncle a gallon of water, he didn't have anything to drink.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Gave money to a stranger.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Gave my coworker $20 he is struggling bad


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

I always clean the dishes.


----------



## mobc1990 (May 24, 2011)

I donated some money to a mental health hotline here in Malaysia,it’s not a small amount to me but I have used their hotline cause of my own problem and I thought it’s only right if I contribute back


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Donated $1000 for children


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Help. they never take it.


----------



## mobc1990 (May 24, 2011)

I have prepared my clothes away,so that my Bro and her GF can sleep together.I slept alone


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Donated money for red nose day


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

My sister and her bf have been living with me for free for a year now. They'd be homeless, otherwise. I've also been helping her cope with her mental illness.


----------



## mobc1990 (May 24, 2011)

Kevin001 said:


> Donated money for red nose day


That's very kind of you.
I have been going to work recently,I didn't offered to do many things.My brother request to change with me his off day and I did,haha


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

mobc1990 said:


> That's very kind of you.
> I have been going to work recently,I didn't offered to do many things.My brother request to change with me his off day and I did,haha


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

Donated a bunch of clothes I didn't wear anymore to the homeless. Some really warm stuff and even some like new stuff I only wore a couple times  Hope it makes some people happy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

momentsunset said:


> Donated a bunch of clothes I didn't wear anymore to the homeless. Some really warm stuff and even some like new stuff I only wore a couple times  Hope it makes some people happy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lady at work really needed money so I let her borrow some


----------



## mobc1990 (May 24, 2011)

I am going to do volunteer work tomorrow afternoon,I went because my doctor did mention I should be volunteer work as it will help my anxiety and depression


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Shop, cook.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I fixed our broken trashcan, mom was just going to throw it out and have people putting trash in a bag just on the floor eek.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I offered the lil old lady across the street from me an orgasm and she said she was too old to be receiving them from a young man like me and I said no im not, I mean no YOURE not! And she said yes I am! So I said fine then.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Drop off some greetings cards for someone on behalf of a friends birthday.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Well I didn't offered but I was asked to help someone I know with a play he is trying to write. His idea was good but the story had a lot of holes in it. But that is not what had me wondering. Something in his story had me wondering so I mention that thing to him mostly in an email in addition to his story having holes in it. Overall I told him to re-write it and to really think about certain things in his play. I think he may become offended with my small feedback. {I haven't even sent him my whole in depth feedback}

He did sought me because I do write. He asked me for help and so I am offering my best honest opinion.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Bought a guy a lighter, since he had to go all the way to the other gas station just like me. Felt nice!


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Nothing, i didnt stop, i drove on by, im not getting poison ivy to help you pull that out of a ditch cuz your dumb butt didnt hook it up right. You should have been a hottie in yoga pants.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

A woman in a wheelchair cart thing (I have no idea what they're called) was waiting in line at the grocery store, she said she was looking for starbucks frappuccinos and I told her I knew where they were and asked which flavor she wanted and brought one back to her so she didn't have to lose her place in line


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

momentsunset said:


> A woman in a wheelchair cart thing (I have no idea what they're called) was waiting in line at the grocery store, she said she was looking for starbucks frappuccinos and I told her I knew where they were and asked which flavor she wanted and brought one back to her so she didn't have to lose her place in line


Aww


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Gave some of my cloths and some cans of food away to a stranger who said his house burned down. I heard this stuff works to feel better inside but i still hate myself. Lol


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Breaked for a chipmunk


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

Refrained from throwing a wadded up napkin at the couple at the end of the aisle that wouldn't stop talking during the movie.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I let my mom borrow about $1200 to fix her car. She said thank you and not sure what she'd do without me. She has her issues but one day she won't be around and at least I can say I loved her and did what I could to show her that when she was around.


----------



## mobc1990 (May 24, 2011)

I bought a unit trust fund,I might lose money...but gain back something which I lost


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Helped my mom with the garage sale and working a Sunday for a coworker.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Kevin001 said:


> I let my mom borrow about $1200 to fix her car. She said thank you and not sure what she'd do without me. She has her issues but one day she won't be around and at least I can say I loved her and did what I could to show her that when she was around.


Does she normally pay you back?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

komorikun said:


> Does she normally pay you back?


Yeah I just won't pay rent the next 2 months


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

karenw said:


> For a customer to choose what cakes I could make.


You're a baker? Cool


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

agreed to watch my 5 little nieces and nephews so their mom can go to a wedding. I will need plenty of rest beforehand haha


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> agreed to watch my 5 little nieces and nephews so their mom can go to a wedding. I will need plenty of rest beforehand haha


And after hehe


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

funnynihilist said:


> And after hehe


oh yes, my sleeping problem will be cured. At least that night lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

There was this homeless guy outside the casino, offered to help him but he refused. Was going to give him $20 to help out his situation but ok.


----------



## Yu89 (Jun 10, 2018)

Helped the delivery guys moved the new fridge into the house and gave each of them a $20 tip after. It's nice to see how happy and appreciative they are.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Helped clean our vents....mom can't do it...gets tired too fast these days.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

~ Opened the door for this lady...she was in shock and say wow thanks
~ Just gave $20 for this ladies daughters fundraiser.....didn't buy anything just gave
~ Got my coworker another bracelet they broke and that meant a lot to them


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Make tea.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Just been donating lately


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

<<<>>>


----------



## Quietguy86 (Aug 12, 2018)

I recently offered to help a friend find a new place to move into and go to the hospital later today to be with them to make sure their mom is going to be alright. Ouch


----------



## Urban Recluse (Dec 19, 2018)

Nothing. Is that bad? LOL
Moi don't care.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Nothing major, some woman said she was leaving her stuff at the table whilst she went somewhere temporarily, I said bring them here.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I stopped for a middle aged jaywalker asian couple who walked right into the road without looking both ways. The husband/man show his gratitude to me by giving me a frown with a stinkeye which was a bone chilling cold stare that cut right into my soul. Then he mildly shook his head and mumbled a few words under his breath as I could tell from his moving lips as he walked up the curb. 

Positive acts for negative people are the best.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Spend a couple hours a day on average helping people cope with their mental illness.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I had store credit and didn't want anything so I got my dad a small gift.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Bought someone dinner and gave someone gas money because they didn't have anything left.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Offered to pray for this lady with cancer last night.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I am doing something for the Earth. I now use both sides of the paper for my to-do list as opposed to one and I always recycle it once it's all used.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Accepted a parcel for the girl who lives near me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Donated to shelter


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I gave away some postcards to other collectors.


----------



## White Shirt Guy (Sep 26, 2019)

Take care of my sister's dog.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I did a wellness check on someone.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Cook some dinner


----------



## MistTracer (Sep 1, 2013)

While at school today Me and three other people saw a girl being bullied by a group of boys. We stand up to the bullies and comforted her.


----------

